# N Scale Steam Loco Recomendations?



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello railroaders!  

Further to my post what do you think is a good engine brand previously, *can anybody reccomend a good steam loco? *
I would like one with DCC and sound but don't want it to be real long so I don't get into problems on the turns etc.
Something like these types maybe



















Maybe you can tell me of a good one you have and post a link. I'd hate to buy junk and being a noob I have no way to know what is good so I am asking the Pros with experience!

I just love that chug chug chug noise that works with the speed LOL

THANKS 
Ron


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

If you weren't after DCC w/sound the only one I could recommend without reservation is Kato's C50, something you'd have to buy from Amazon or Feebay. 

Otherwise, fuggedaboutit! There just aren't many short wheelbase steamers out there. Bachmann makes a handful but as I'm finding out they're mostly pretty piles o' poo. And after a bad service experience with them I definitely think they should be avoided. 

BLI may be our only hope. They don't currently offer anything with something other than a whatever-8-whatever configuration but they seem to be pretty prolific so maybe we'll see something with 6 or less drivers from them in the near future. 

You _might_ be able to find an Atlas Shay left over from the most current release but otherwise....:dunno:

I've given up on trying to find anything domestic and am looking overseas for options, (Fleischmann, Dapol, etc) but haven't pulled the trigger on anything yet. If I get a good one I'll let ya know! 

Hopefully TractionFan or CTValley will jump in here with recommendations-my response pertains only to what is currently on the market; they may be able to recommend older releases we might find on the auction sites...


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

*Thanks for the reply*

Yes i am at a loss where to find one too LOL
I will just hang on and see...You'd think the manufacturers would see the need as people want a good steam loco in N scale and can't seem to get one. So the demand is there for them to make something GOOD that would sell 

Ron


----------



## DavidJones (Nov 21, 2019)

*me too*

I'm very much in the search of a 0-4-0T Can't even find a 0-6-0 DCC. Got excited earlier in the day when I saw one on a kato 'pocket line'. It looks like they're cheap around the christmas tree type of things (they don't look that good, and I can't imagine getting DCC in them.

I got to pull the whistle and dump the coal into a 0-4-0 at the Savannah railway museum, which is what got me hooked on this hobby again.

This summer though we took a cog wheel steam train to the top of Mount Washington. Interesting. Uses 2000 of coal to go up the mountain pulling just one car


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, as the saying goes,I have some good news and some bad news.

First the bad: the industry is changing, and most manufacturers are doing limited runs to fill pre-orders only, and most retailers aren't carrying a lot of inventory. So unless you grab one when it first comes out, odds of finding one aren't too good.

That said, the good news is that no one is making cheap junk anymore. If you buy something made within the last 5 years or so, it will be decent quality, and it will run well -- the occasional lemon notwithstanding. More expensive locos have more and better detail, and better fidelity to the prototype, but they don't run a whole lot better. 

If you're not too picky about details or road names, you should be able to find steam locos that will work. Make sure you're getting a new, recently-manufactured loco, and you should be fine. Steamers with 8 drivers or less should handle fairly tight curves (18" in HO, 9-3/4" in N). And don't forget that you can add your own details and change road names fairly easily.


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

Well thanks for the replies!
I haven't set up my layout yet but did take a chance on this one...hope it works OK although when I took it out of the box the back axle on the coal car fell out...I put it back in a squeezed it a bit so hopefully it won't fall out again and HOPEFULLY isn't an indication of its overall quality . 
It is DCC with Sound








My railroad plans have slowed now because I broke my left arm but I guess a lot of the track and stuff won't be in until after Xmas now anyway..
Here is a link to the Loco
https://lombardhobby.com/broadway-limited-imports-n-5727-usra-light-mikado-pennsylvania-railroad-prr-9630-equipped-with-paragon3-sound-dc-dcc/

Cheers
Ron


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

BLI makes very high quality locos, you shouldn't be disappointed.

Magic


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

Magic said:


> BLI makes very high quality locos, you shouldn't be disappointed.
> 
> Magic


Sounds good!
Thanks!

Ron


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

The first part of this video is my BLI Steamer with sound. I am quite happy except for the lack of stay alive with the sound. Edit: I'm having trouble with video uploading, sorry!


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

*Sound clip*



BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> The first part of this video is my BLI Steamer with sound. I am quite happy except for the lack of stay alive with the sound. Edit: I'm having trouble with video uploading, sorry!



Looking forward to seeing the video 
Thanks


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Bigger curves needed*



CTValleyRR said:


> Well, as the saying goes,I have some good news and some bad news.
> 
> First the bad: the industry is changing, and most manufacturers are doing limited runs to fill pre-orders only, and most retailers aren't carrying a lot of inventory. So unless you grab one when it first comes out, odds of finding one aren't too good.
> 
> ...


CTValley;

I wouldn't suggest trying to get an N-scale, eight-drivered, steamer to negotiate 9-3/4" curves. Six drivers OK, four drivers sure. However, my Kato 2-8-2 Mikados didn't reliably stay on even 12" radius curves. I had to rip them up and replace them with 16" curves as my minimum radius. This was done after trying various radii in real world tests. Could one possibly get an eight-drivered loco through a 9-3/4" curve? Probably, depending on the model, but have it consistently stay on that tight a curve in regular operation? I don't recommend it.

regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

traction fan said:


> CTValley;
> 
> I wouldn't suggest trying to get an N-scale, eight-drivered, steamer to negotiate 9-3/4" curves. Six drivers OK, four drivers sure. However, my Kato 2-8-2 Mikados didn't reliably stay on even 12" radius curves. I had to rip them up and replace them with 16" curves as my minimum radius. This was done after trying various radii in real world tests. Could one possibly get an eight-drivered loco through a 9-3/4" curve? Probably, depending on the model, but have it consistently stay on that tight a curve in regular operation? I don't recommend it.
> 
> ...


Maybe N scale locos are less tolerant. I have no trouble with running my 2 Mikados (2-8-2) and 1 Consolidation (2-8-0) to corner 18" curves. They look like crap, but they do it.


----------

